# Terrafugia's Flying Car Gets FAA Clearance



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2010)

Great news! Although the price tag is a bit high for most people, I love the idea!


Terrafugia's Flying Car Gets FAA Clearance


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2010)

I pretty intrigued with this one.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2010)

I wish I could afford one. I would get a custom license plate "IFLY2"


----------



## timshatz (Jul 1, 2010)

I dunno man, that thing looks like it flys as well as a set of car keys. 

No power (well not enough to speak of)
Flys like a Gooney Bird (ass backwards)


How do they stall test it? Spin test (HINT: Don't even think of spinning this thing-looks like it takes to flat spins like a duck takes to water). 

It's a neat idea, I like the concept. But the actual flying of the thing I'd leave until it's been in the air for 10 years and the ADs are all out there. 

Does it have a built in parachute like the Cirrus? Solve a LOT of problems if it did.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2010)

It does have the option for the parachute. It is the first one they have made, so I wonder if they have ideas for more designs.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice to see it airborne, and it's certainly interesating. I agree about the looks of it though; although fairly attractive, the stubby wings don't exactly shout 'satability'.
Did you notice the name on the fuel pump in the pic? Wonder if that's an omen!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2010)

With the 400 mile range, it will have to be fairly close to land in England!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

He He! I was thinking of it taking off and not coming back!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a video of them flying it.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E1apssXGtg_


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting. Needs more motor though in my opinion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Weird looking little beastie...could it be related to Glenn's Parasite aircraft in the Group Build section?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 3, 2010)

The future is getting closer...flying cars are on the horizon!!!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 4, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Here's a video of them flying it.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E1apssXGtg_
> 
> ...




Saw the vid, does not get up very fast. Gotta wonder what kind of power the thing has. When you get in trouble, you want bags of power to go where you want to go.

Was wondering about the inside and they have a vid about the cockpit. Still in design phase. Looks functional.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--JQYCe2OE_

It seems the whole idea is something of a Model T compared with a modern SUV. The Model T got it all done, but it hadn't been refined to the level of today's cars. This thing looks like it's the first exploration in a method of travel that might have possibilities.

But honestly, I don't want to fly one. Looks underpowered, ungainly and, I dunno, just off.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep in mind that it is in the Light Sport Aircraft category, so it will be a fair weather airplane. There isn't a lot of power on most LSAs because of the weight limitations.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2010)

LSA - Lacks Safety Accoutrements


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 6, 2010)

Lands Straight Ahead

Looses Significant Airspeed

Liability Since Airborne

Lost Since Airborne

Least Secure Aircraft

Lacking Safety Accountability

Lift Seeking Airspeed


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2010)

Gord I am going blind as well, I read the thread as "Terrifying" Flying Car............................


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2010)

And the winner is...



FLYBOYJ said:


> Lift Seeking Airspeed


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 7, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> LSA - Lacks Safety Accoutrements



Heh...its got a seatbelt!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2010)

Those aren't seatbelts, they are post accident litmus strips for flesh detection. They are used in conjunction with the sign in the trunk.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh...its got a seatbelt!



Reminds me of the Joke about Kamikaze Pilots wearing crash helmets, why? 

Same thing for this thing. A seat belt will only impeed your progress through the windshield.


----------

